# Civility And The Cabe



## sm2501 (Aug 9, 2016)

Here's obviously another hot button topic that has got off track. We have a good conversation about a bike, then somebody offers to buy it and all of a sudden that person is being ripped apart because he might part it out. Bottom line is it is his business to do whatever he wants to do with it. Has nothing to do with this site, and how we have "favorite members". We do our best to monitor the rules, and keep the forum civil. However, when members start bashing other members, that is a rule breaker and we'll delete the thread. Seems pretty easy for me to understand.

As far as parting a bike out, agree or disagree, we all need parts at one time or another. Unless you are buying new old stock parts in the original packaging, you have participated in this practice. I personally have purchased many parts, specifically painted parts to finish a project. Where did I think these came from? Never really thought about it, but certainly came from a parted out bike. Maybe the bike was completely trashed out except for the one part I needed...probably not, so I guess I participated in this process.

Bottom line is civility is a major rule in MY forum....remember, this is my living room..please be nice and keep negativity to yourself. Save it for the swaps.

Scott McCaskey


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 9, 2016)

Thank you for letting me hang out in your living room.


----------



## tikicruiser (Aug 9, 2016)

If the you look up some of my older posts on the same subject I said basically the same thing.  If you choose to sell a bike and the new owner decide's to part it out, "Get over it!" You sold it, he bought it , it's his he can do whatever he want's to it, end of story!


----------



## szathmarig (Aug 9, 2016)

Agreed, and understood.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Aug 9, 2016)

I agree 100% They buy it they can do as they wish. Can I put my feet on your coffee table?  lol


----------



## ram.1950 (Aug 9, 2016)

You gotta love the bottom line!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 9, 2016)

if you sold a bike then it was parted ...... you sold it to cheap


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 9, 2016)

Gotcha


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 9, 2016)

I think the only concern I ever voiced is that there are certain people who try to buy bikes saying they are going to keep it, and the seller is talked into a sale that he or she would otherwise not be willing to make. I think it's fair to point that out with certain buyers who have a reputation for such tactics.
if I'm wrong I'm wrong, but I think a sale should be on the up and up as it were, if someone is lying about their intent, then it is a legitimate concern.


----------



## mongeese (Aug 9, 2016)

Beer me-


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 9, 2016)

I can't agree more. We must treat each other like we would like to be treated.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 9, 2016)

BEEN THERE DONE THAT!  

MEANING I HAVE SOLD A BIKE AT ANN ARBOR AND LATER FOUND OUT 
THAT IT WAS  SOLD AGAIN ONLY LATER TO BE PARTED OUT ON THE BAY.

ALTHOUGH IT MAY BE DIFFICULT TO ACCEPT, THE BUYER OR BUYERS
HAVE THE RIGHT TO DO AS THEY PLEASE WITH THE BIKE!  

I AGREE THAT THE CABE OWNER CALLS THE SHOTS ON THE WEB SITE,
JUST LIKE THE OWNERS OF BIKES OR ANYTHING ELSE YOU MAY HAVE SOLD.

AMEN


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2016)

Fortunately,
  I got to see Dans response to that thread before it was deleted.
 I agree with what he had to say, and from my experience, Dans a great guy to deal with and has been a huge asset to the hobby.
 I also agree that the topic of parting out bikes is as old as the hobby itself, and understand the passion on both sides of the argument.
 My bellweather to the hobby, and life itself is, Are you still having fun?
 If the answer to that question is yes, then go for it!
 Whether its the guy having fun buying and selling bike parts or the guy having fun putting those bikes back together, the bottom line, is that were having fun.
 If you're not having fun because some other guy took his bike apart and sold it, then maybe a solo hike in the wilderness is a better suited hobby for you.

Thanks, for the forum Scott. It and you are much appreciated.


----------



## shoe3 (Aug 9, 2016)

WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN A BICYCLE COLLECTOR AND A TRADER SELLER?  NOT MUCH EXCEPT MAYBE A COLLECTORS STUFF IS SOLD AT HIS ESTATE SALE.


----------



## hellshotrods (Aug 9, 2016)

What happens if you buy an unrestored original bike that is near perfect, take it apart and torch cut all the pieces up and then post the pics of the entire process...... then what happens to you ??  Do you get banned ?   Do you get spanked?


----------



## BLWNMNY (Aug 9, 2016)

I totally agree, and completely understand your point of view.


----------



## jmastuff (Aug 9, 2016)

we are all sinners.......one parted out bike can help restore many....what about the guy that take a mint original girls bike and destroys it for his mens bike.jizz bag......and how bout selling that beautiful complete expensive bike and shove it in a flimsy cardboard box just to have fed ex drive a f/n fork lift truck thru and over it and then the driver throws it on your porch...now you just have a piece of junk and good luck getting insurance to pay...I am done. I need another refreshment!


----------



## StoneWoods (Aug 9, 2016)

Dude, this is the coolest living room in the history of ever!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 9, 2016)

here it comes.......


----------



## the2finger (Aug 9, 2016)

I only buy bikes my kids n grandkids will be riding to my funeral. These things are mid century works of art.


----------



## slick (Aug 9, 2016)

Those of us in the young generation who decide to preserve history for generations to come live paycheck by paycheck attempting to scoop up as many original bikes as possible for our kids and their kids to enjoy. If you look at a bike and see $$$$ signs, then your heart of American history is in the wrong location and probably licated a couple feet lower than it should be. Just remember that sooner or later, these bikes won't exist for anyone if they continue to be parted out. So for the ladt 100 years these bikes survived only to be destroyed by the mighty dollar. Sad indeed. Id rather take an extreme loss on a bike to someone who appreciates it then let it be parted out. We all have a pretty good list in our heads of who the parters are on this site, as well as ebay. Sure more pop up. Keep your radars on and refuse to sell to them. Plain and simple. The squeeze effect will happen and their inventory will dry up with no choice but to proceed into another hobby. How about parting out vintage red line hot wheels from the 60's? Im here along with quite a few others in California along for the long haul of doing our best to keep this hobby alive and well documented for generations to come on not only the boys bikes, but girls bikes as well. So as the destruction continues, its ok to be late on your mortgage if you are preserving history. And to those that just need a tank or rack to "deluxe" your bike that never was a deluxe....you should have just bought the deluxe when you had the chance. With cocktail in hand, raised to those who stand by me and my journey.....CHEERS! CLING!!!!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 9, 2016)

slick said:


> Those of us in the young generation who decide to preserve history for generations to come live paycheck by paycheck attempting to scoop up as many original bikes as possible for our kids and their kids to enjoy. If you look at a bike and see $$$$ signs, then your heart of American history is in the wrong location and probably licated a couple feet lower than it should be. Just remember that sooner or later, these bikes won't exist for anyone if they continue to be parted out. So for the ladt 100 years these bikes survived only to be destroyed by the mighty dollar. Sad indeed. i.d. rather take an extreme loss on a bike to someone who appreciates it then let it be parted out. We all have a pretty good list in our heads of who the parters are on this site, as well as ebay. Sure more pop up. Keep your radars on and refuse to sell to them. Plain and simple. The squeeze effect will happen and their inventory will dry up with no choice but to proceed into another hobby. How about parting out vintage red line hot wheels from the 60's? Im here along with quite a few others in California along for the long haul of doing our best to keep this hobby alive and well documented for generations to come on not only the boys bikes, but girls bikes as well. So as the destruction continues, its ok to be late on your mortgage if you are preserving history. And to those that just need a tank or rack to "deluxe" your bike that never was a deluxe....you should have just bought the deluxe when you had the chance. With cocktail in hand, raised to those who stand by me and my journey.....CHEERS! CLING!!!!




and here we have a clear explanation of the difference between preservationists and profiteers.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm never really against it, it's only a bummer to me. Hopeless romantic.


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 9, 2016)

slick said:


> Those of us in the young generation who decide to preserve history for generations to come live paycheck by paycheck attempting to scoop up as many original bikes as possible for our kids and their kids to enjoy. If you look at a bike and see $$$$ signs, then your heart of American history is in the wrong location and probably licated a couple feet lower than it should be. Just remember that sooner or later, these bikes won't exist for anyone if they continue to be parted out. So for the ladt 100 years these bikes survived only to be destroyed by the mighty dollar. Sad indeed. i.d. rather take an extreme loss on a bike to someone who appreciates it then let it be parted out. We all have a pretty good list in our heads of who the parters are on this site, as well as ebay. Sure more pop up. Keep your radars on and refuse to sell to them. Plain and simple. The squeeze effect will happen and their inventory will dry up with no choice but to proceed into another hobby. How about parting out vintage red line hot wheels from the 60's? Im here along with quite a few others in California along for the long haul of doing our best to keep this hobby alive and well documented for generations to come on not only the boys bikes, but girls bikes as well. So as the destruction continues, its ok to be late on your mortgage if you are preserving history. And to those that just need a tank or rack to "deluxe" your bike that never was a deluxe....you should have just bought the deluxe when you had the chance. With cocktail in hand, raised to those who stand by me and my journey.....CHEERS! CLING!!!!





All my mind captured was something along the lines of, "I"ll sell you my bike cheap if you're willing to take care of it.". Therefore, I'm definitely buying bikes from Slick! hahhaa =D


----------



## abe lugo (Aug 9, 2016)

Can I get two bits in before this is locked?
Keep your "sell to" and "buy from" list close when you buy or sell.  Also ebay.  No matter how good the deal just move on.

Grow your ignore list. You can't buy what you can't see and if I'm on your list great.  I have I Neighbors I don't talk to also.  It just the way it is.


----------



## higgens (Aug 9, 2016)

We use to part out Vw buses like crazy all of a sudden they started getting more rare and went up in value now they do not get parted out and they make all the parts   If you don't want someone to part out a bike price it for more then it worth in parts and stick with it then everyone's bike goes up in value and they won't be worth parting


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 10, 2016)

Life isn't that serious..


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 10, 2016)

Can I use the bathroom please?


----------



## oldfart36 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Aug 10, 2016)

I thing I know for sure,i cannot control the action of others!!!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Aug 10, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Here's obviously another hot button topic that has got off track. We have a good conversation about a bike, then somebody offers to buy it and all of a sudden that person is being ripped apart because he might part it out. Bottom line is it is his business to do whatever he wants to do with it. Has nothing to do with this site, and how we have "favorite members". We do our best to monitor the rules, and keep the forum civil. However, when members start bashing other members, that is a rule breaker and we'll delete the thread. Seems pretty easy for me to understand.
> 
> As far as parting a bike out, agree or disagree, we all need parts at one time or another. Unless you are buying new old stock parts in the original packaging, you have participated in this practice. I personally have purchased many parts, specifically painted parts to finish a project. Where did I think these came from? Never really thought about it, but certainly came from a parted out bike. Maybe the bike was completely trashed out except for the one part I needed...probably not, so I guess I participated in this process.
> 
> ...




Well said.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 10, 2016)

There is a guy on ebay, he parts out really nice Schwinn krate bikes, everything is "awesome". I was asking about some parts he had and made a joke about parting bikes, don't remember what it was exactly, something about how it was ironic that I was trying to put a bike together that wasn't as nice as the ones he was parting and capitalism. He did not like it at all and flew off the handle. He said something about putting food on the table and "people like me" and other things I can't remember. So obviously he was very sensitive to this issue and was confronted before. If you want to confront these bike parters, drop them a message on wherever they are selling and voice your displeasure. You are getting to them. I have even come across ebay ads where the seller states right in the description in your face, that purists can stick it. 

I am SO owned by my stuff!


----------



## Euphman06 (Aug 10, 2016)

Not to go against the grain.... But if I sold a bike that I've been the caretaker of for awhile just to see it get parted...Man would I be upset. Of course it's their's to do what they want to do, but it's still heartbreaking when it happens. We shouldn't be bashing each other and doing the name calling thing though. Simply stop selling to those guys. We know for the most part who they are. Actions speak louder than words.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2016)

If a bike means that much to a seller then dont sell it.A seller has no say into what happens after it is not his.I also am against parting a nice original but then I dont sell it if it is so dear to me.


----------



## MOTOmike (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi Scott,
I know this is your site, but I wish there was more of an emphasis on the CABE for preserving complete or nearly complete original bikes in an effort to preserve bicycle history.  Like many have stated before me..... a bike is original only once.  Even if a bike was "updated" decades ago by a past owner, it is still part of the history of that bike.

Mike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 10, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Can I use the bathroom please?



I thought you were already on a long bathroom break.  

Didn't read the thread, have a good guess which it was, but I think it's fair to warn a potential seller that a volunteer buyer on a thread may have the sole intention of parting out the bike.  It could broaden his horizons about the hobby/business, and allow him to make an educated choice.  

It would be really nice to have an organization with guidelines for rating condition of an intact original bike.


----------



## pkleppert (Aug 10, 2016)

Years ago when ebay came on line we began to see a few vendors at our Ann Arbor show that arrived with empty trucks and walkie-talkies. They would spread out on a bike buying spree, fill up the truck and head home to their garage. So where were people getting so many parts for eBay? Where else, the Ann Arbor show.


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> As far as parting a bike out, agree or disagree, we all need parts at one time or another. Unless you are buying new old stock parts in the original packaging, you have participated in this practice. I personally have purchased many parts, specifically painted parts to finish a project. Where did I think these came from? Never really thought about it, but certainly came from a parted out bike. Maybe the bike was completely trashed out except for the one part I needed...probably not, so I guess I participated in this process.
> 
> 
> Scott McCaskey




Sorry but I have to call BS on this argument.  These old bikes have been getting scattered for decades now so there are lots of loose parts in circulation.  Obviously we can't control what has already been done, but its not to late to save the bikes that have not yet been destroyed.  It's a god damn same to part out the great complete original survivors and anyone who does is a destructive parasite to the hobby IMO*.

* this does not apply to people who part out balloon tired Schwinns, because really, who cares?


----------



## TheDXjedi (Aug 10, 2016)

WELL SAID....


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2016)

I've parted out many bikes, but all of mine were worn out and used up. I've parted nice original paint bikes before, but they weren't particularly valuable.


----------



## dnc1 (Aug 10, 2016)

If only all living rooms were full of the cut & thrust of such well informed and experienced debate, what a great place this world might be.
Mine's an ale please!


----------



## highship (Aug 10, 2016)

I think everyone should part out their bikes, it will make mine worth more.

On second thought, I think I'm going to part out all my original bikes just so I continue to watch the drama...


----------



## Schwinn499 (Aug 10, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> here it comes.......




The fact that the site owner even has to make a post of this nature is collectively embarrassing for us all.


----------



## vincev (Aug 10, 2016)

Scott.time to order pizza for all of us in your living room.I like mine loaded with toppings.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 10, 2016)

Rays Pizzeria nearby does a killer bianca



their bread, also, is not gluten-free, and is among the best I've ever tried - in Naples, in NY, etc.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 10, 2016)

highship said:


> I think everyone should part out their bikes, it will make mine worth more.
> 
> On second thought, I think I'm going to part out all my original bikes just so I continue to watch the drama...



Let me know what deluxe ballooners you have so I can call dibs! V/r Shawn


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2016)

hellshotrods said:


> What happens if you buy an unrestored original bike that is near perfect, take it apart and torch cut all the pieces up and then post the pics of the entire process...... then what happens to you ??  Do you get banned ?   Do you get spanked?



It's called performance art at that point!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2016)

........


----------



## snickle (Aug 10, 2016)

Think of it as an organ donor saving many lives "bikes"


----------



## chitown (Aug 10, 2016)

sm2501 said:


> Save it for the swaps.











Then of course there is the Early Morning Memory Lane Spring Swap when Catfish or Scott Mc show up...






I would only hope we can be civil at the swaps as well. Rude, crude and not PG-13 but civil none the less.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Aug 10, 2016)

they don't dissect healthy individuals for their organs - yet


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't understand this: So, you have a disagreement with someone about something, in this case parting or not parting bikes, you exchange your feelings about it and express your thoughts and concerns, maybe you even get a bit snarky or sarcastic. But WHY get bitter? Why start name calling? Why start lowering the bar, the standards that are the basic decency we would all want for each other and for ourselves? AND...and then to do it on an OPEN FORUM like this! This is to me WAY beyond parting a bicycle!  I have to hold civility as a moral compass, and would ask anyone ready to lower the bar HERE, on the CABE, to think twice before doing so because it is a stain on our forum and on one's character to actout with bitter words. I thank this forum and all it members and I know it is not easy to always be civil with each other, but it is OUR practice to do so!


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 10, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I don't understand this: So, you have a disagreement with someone about something, in this case parting or not parting bikes, you exchange your feelings about it and express your thoughts and concerns, maybe you even get a bit snarky or sarcastic. But WHY get bitter? Why start name calling? Why start lowering the bar, the standards that are the basic decency we would all want for each other and for ourselves? AND...and then to do it on an OPEN FORUM like this! This is to me WAY beyond parting a bicycle!  I have to hold civility as a moral compass, and would ask anyone ready to lower the bar HERE, on the CABE, to think twice before doing so because it is a stain on our forum and on one's character to actout with bitter words. I thank this forum and all it members and I know it is not easy to always be civil with each other, but it is OUR practice to do so!




What are you talking about? I don't see any name-calling on this thread.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 10, 2016)

What do you expect. We are grown men playing with kids bikes. There will always be drama on the playground. But make sure that after the fight you make up and sit down and have some juice and watch cartoons.


----------



## popawheelie (Aug 10, 2016)

Remember, these bikes were put together by humans reaching into buckets and carts for parts. They had to grab one, of a hundred or so parts and attach it into place. It wasn't sacred, it was a JOB. They didn't care about which part they grabbed, they just had to put the CORRECT part into place. I doubt if they cared what part they used, but they probably did hold some pride in creating bikes so kids could be happy and have transportation.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> What do you expect. We are grown men playing with kids bikes. There will always be drama on the playground. But make sure that after the fight you make up and sit down and have some juice and watch cartoons.



Hey now...I resemble that remark!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 10, 2016)

Here in Norcal if we get uptight a little we go get some of that "medicine"


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 10, 2016)

Just a vicious cycle... somebody buys a frame that at one time was complete but now they have to track down the parts off another bike only to leave that frame to somebody else to have to find parts for that one that will come off another frame that one day somebody will have to find parts for ...ect ect yada yada.. blah blah .... 
I personally will never part together a bike again....f that money pit action... easier to just find complete.. $$ vs $$$$
Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sm2501 (Aug 10, 2016)

OK, 'nuff said. We all said our peace, let's leave the drama and get back to bikes.


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 10, 2016)

all without a couch.great session.where do I pay the bill.


----------

